# Reset button?



## GarfieldKlon (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi 

There's a button called "reset" at the bottom on the right. Next to the button called "adapt last" (don't know exactly, I have the german version...). But what does this reset button actually do? It doesn't undo all my changes (like I guessed), no it applies some values, sharpens at 25 after clicking it. Is that normal?


----------



## erro (Apr 27, 2012)

It resets the values in the develop module to the default settings. Not all values are 0 by default. And you can also set you own defaults if you don't like LR's standard defaults.


----------



## GarfieldKlon (Apr 27, 2012)

Ah ok. Good to know. How can I undo all my settings on the picture I'm actually working at? presets --> default null value (again, don't know the english word...) ?


----------



## erro (Apr 27, 2012)

Well... the reset button resets everything, as I said. Isn't that what we are talking about?

Or, you can click on the first step in your history list in the left hand panel.


----------



## GarfieldKlon (Apr 28, 2012)

No, the reset button resets the values to something different than at the beginning. After resetting, sharpness is 25, at the beginning it was 0. As you said, these are some default values.


----------



## erro (Apr 28, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken, "sharpening amount" is by default set to 25. So if you change that yourself for a photo and then click Reset, it will reset to the default value of 25.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 28, 2012)

No, you're not mistaken Robert. 25 is the Adobe default for sharpening in LR3 (and LR4).


----------



## GarfieldKlon (Apr 28, 2012)

If I'm choosing a NEF the value is 0. So what do I have to click to go back to this 0? Reset doesn't work, because it sets it to 25... The only way I found was to select my preset that I've choosen during the import (null value)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 28, 2012)

That's the difference Garfield - you were applying an import preset.  To get back to that state, you'd either need to apply the same preset or select the earliest history state.

Do you apply that import preset to all imports?  If so, the easiest solution would be to change your defaults so that the reset always goes to 0.

On the other hand, the 25 is primarily to offset the softness resulting from digital capture and demosaic - is there a particular reason you prefer to turn it off?


----------



## GarfieldKlon (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes, I apply thiis preset to all imports. Because I've learned it from Video2Brain that this is the preset to choose if you don't want that Lightroom manipulates your pictures.


----------



## erro (Apr 29, 2012)

RAW-photos are *always *"manipulated", whether you want it or not. Without "manipulation" you wouldn't be able to see an image. Applying an all zeroed preset isn't necessarily a good practice, since that will force you to adjust many sliders for every single photo. ANd remember, zero doesn't mean "no manipulation". Another aproach would be for you to find a general setting that works decently for the majority of your photos, and then save that as a new default. That way, all photos you import from that camera from now on will get that default, and will probably look decent to start with.

On the other hand, if you still want to use that "zeroed preset" you can make it your default. Import one new photo and apply that preset. Go to the develop module. At the bottom right you have abutton called "Reset". Press the Alt-key and that will change to "Set default...". If you click it while holding Alt down you will save the current settings as your new default values for that camera. No need to apply any preset at import any more. And when you then click reset, it will reset to your own default values. Use the same procedure if you want to create your own default but with adjustments made to your liking. But of course, you can only have one default.


----------



## GarfieldKlon (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for these hints 

The real default is called "none" or "default", isn't it? In the library it's "standard" and while importing it's "none". That's misleading, because it doesn't do nothing if I choose "none"... :disgusted: That's because I'm choosing "null value". I want to look at my pictures unmanipulated, and "null value" is the best to achieve that (I've read...) Is this wrong?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 29, 2012)

When Lightroom imports a raw file it will *always* apply a set of default settings, and you can't stop that happening. You *can*, however, make those defaults into whatever you want them to be by using the procedure already outlined by Robert (and you can have different defaults for different cameras and/or ISO settings). You can also *over-ride *the defaults by applying a preset during import.....so in that context the 'none' in the import dialog only means "do not apply a preset"....it does NOT mean 'do not apply ANY settings'.

So if you want your sliders all at zero after you've imported then either change the default settings or apply the "General Zeroed" preset. Neither of those actually means 'no manipulation'.


----------



## erro (Apr 29, 2012)

With raw files, there is simply no such thing as "no settings".


----------



## GarfieldKlon (Apr 30, 2012)

Ok, and which preset is applied if I choose "none" at the import? The default?
If I clicked reset, sharpness was set back to 25. Now it goes back to 0. So it seems like the default has been overwritten (don't ask me how, I didn't clicked alt+ save as default). But where is this preset with sharpness 25? I can't find one.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 30, 2012)

Press and hold the shift key and the Reset button will change to Reset (Adobe). Click on that will then reset an image to the Adobe defaults, which should set Sharpening to 25 (but will also reset all other settings back to default).

If you are not applying a preset on import, and sharpening is at zero, that would indicate that at some point in the past you changed the default settings.


----------

